# Nearly all ready for the new arrival :)



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

Well my two girls are coming on sunday, i have basically everything except from something to use in there litter tray ???? i went into pets at home today but couldnt see anything i was happy with i dont wanna get straw can anyone advise me on what would be best for them.

Thanks guys x


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

I use under the bed storage boxes  
They are a lot cheaper than litter trays, and they have high sides so less chance of them sticking their bums over the edges 


ETA: I use Megazorb in the litter trays, sorry reading fail I thought you asked what to use "for" litter trays


----------



## bigbird (Sep 19, 2010)

I use 100% wood litter for cats. Either from Pets at Home or Tesco. It works fine for Rusty ! x


----------

